
Fixing Executive Compensation - jasonlbaptiste
http://blogmaverick.com/2009/04/01/fixing-executive-compensation/
======
brc
In companies I have worked in that 'cleaned house' during lean times, it was
usually a reason to get rid of the dead wood in the organization. People hired
for projects that were cancelled, non-performers and other non-productive
staff. It's always been my hypothesis that companies use bad times to jettison
staff because doing so in good times attracts bad press.

------
biohacker42
The idea to pay CEOs in cash is a good one and it would make big difference,
but for obvious reasons it will never happen.

Because every decent CEO can get a much, much better deal, no sane/good CEO
will agree to a worse deal for no reason.

OK, a very few might, those would be the exceptions that confirm the rule.

But I seriously doubt that even a single major company will ever announce a
CEO deal like that.

~~~
akkartik
in other words: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prisoner%27s_dilemma>

But Cuban wants this _legislated_.

